# Telematica y telecomunicaciones



## yoshino (Nov 14, 2012)

he estado averiguando acerca de telematica y telecomunicaciones  y maso menos dice que casi es lo mismo lo mismo es que si es asi como es que se estudia por separado


----------



## miguelus (Nov 15, 2012)

Buenos días yoshino

Responder a esta pregunta puede ser un concepto más "Lingüístico" que "Técnico"
Veamos...
La Telemática es todo lo relacionado con la Informática y las Comunicaciones por medio de cualquier medio.
Hace unos años, no era muy habitual las Comunicaciones Digitales y el término Telecomunicaciones, normalmente, hacía referencia a las comunicaciones de “Voz” a larga distancia ya fuese por RF o por Cable.
Con el paso de años, y al ser muy habituales las comunicaciones Digitales, los dos términos están muy solapados.
El Término "Telecomunicaciones" puede ser más un "Localismo" p.e. en España no existe la Disciplina Universitaria de "Ingeniería Electrónica" se denomina Telecomunicaciones o más popularmente "Teleco".
En esta carrera, y dependiendo de la especialidad, se estudia todo lo relativo a la Electrónica en todos sus campos... Existen varias especialidades, Informática, Equipos, RF....
En España si decimos,  Telecomunicaciones, nos podemos referir a los dos término, la Carrera o a toda forma de comunicación a distancia.
De hecho el organismo que regula todo el Espectro Radio Eléctrico se denomina “Dirección General de Telecomunicaciones”  DGTEL
Quizás, actualmente, el término Temática ya está obsoleto.
Seguramente, los Franceses que fueron los que inventaron el término “Telemática” opinarán de forma muy distinta.

Si consultas la "Wiquipedia" encontrarás muchos definiciones.... Recuerda que Google es un gran aliado.

Sal U2


----------



## yoshino (Nov 16, 2012)

gracias pero quisiera o tengo que hacer un trabajo de investigacion hacerca del tema y quisiera saber si me podrian ayuda  comnetando  ya que sera como una critica para mi y xd mi trabajo  ha entregar  hacerca de telematica y telecomunicaciones .

quisiera sus comentariso si ... me ayudaria muchooo


----------



## josegregorio (Nov 25, 2012)

la telematica es la mezcla entre las comunicaciones y la informática osea es la manera que tienen de comunicarse los computadores formando una red sea lan wan o man, en las comunicaciones entre computadores puedes hablar de la parte de los reuter, switch, puentes , la parte de las ip la cual es la direccion fisica que posee una pc pacomunicarse con otra. tambien puedes hablar de el sistema de capas de osi y tcp/ip y los protocolos que usan los mismos


----------



## yoshino (Nov 29, 2012)

que lo especificaria en cuanto a su concepto mas claro y sobre lo tecnico



yo solo que es maso menos que solo es la amplitud de la informacion que puedes mandar


----------

